# White Bass Fishing 02/11/17



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I was in high spirits as my fishing app said today was 94% excellent. Heh. Whatever. We found them. Lots of them. Sonar stacked up. Lures were banging around in the school like angry metalheads in a Slayer mosh pit. Not a single bite. Man I threw everything but the kitchen sink at 'em. Grubs, diving crank baits, little shad lure, even the ol' jet diver and pet spoon. Nothing. 

We started in Harmon Creek and worked our way to the bluffs on the Trinity River. Found them in all places. No takers. 7am to 12pm.
They had a tournament out there today. 1/2 the teams seemed to be in the same location 
but I didn't see anyone reel in a fish. I saw what they were throwing at.

We pulled out and went up to White Rock Creek to see if it would be different. I didn't stay in White Rock Creek very long. I looked at my fuel and didn't feel comfortable going too far so I chatted with the game warden. He didn't even bother checking me. He said "ain't nobody catching nothin' today." I took him at his word and trailered the boat for the haul back to Beacon Bay. 

How was your outing? Let's see them coolers!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We chased cats today and the wind was bad, it's always nice to be on the water. Thanks for report.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree DT. It had been 3 months. I really needed a good boat run and my son had a blast. He even collected some drift wood and shells for his Cub Scout project. Wife was a little disappointed but took it in stride and helped my son gather stuff while I kept the boat in place. Teamwork! Yeeaah! Lol. 

Something interesting...up at the bluffs along the river we watched several groups of whitetail run down the very steep walls to the edge of the river and then use their sharp hooves (so?) to run right along the waters edge! It was awesome. They would all take the same path. Enter the bluff, run about 300 yards and then cut up the bluff at a washout back into the woods. We must have saw 5 groups of 4-8 whitetail do that. When we were leaving we saw a yearling that overran the washout into a dead end. We boated over to the opposite bank but kept an eye on it. That water drops to 25-30feet only 3-4 feet off the bank. We were worried it would fall in and exhaust itself swimming. It panicked and ran back the opposite way of the group so we stayed away and watched. It finally jumped into the river and swam quite a distance before finally finding a spot it could climb up. Then it ran into another dead end. Then a boat came from downriver. That spooked the yearling into jumping BACK into the river and swimming back the correct direction. It finally found the washout and made it back to momma. We all cheered and then cranked up the motor and left. Great memories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It may sound crazy, but we need rain to really get these WB right.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

My kids are grown but I really enjoy the times to be on the water with them and the grandkids. Glad you had a great time. Those are times I wish I had a video camera.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It sounds like its on the way WBF. Here's a pic of the yearling...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I fished the bass tournament, tough day for me. Not sure what was going on, I believe they said 96 people fished it and a little over 16 lbs won it. We only had 6lbs and the conditions seemed to be perfect. I did see 5 deer , 2 alligators(one really big one), and a bald eagle. Can't think of anywhere I'd rather have been


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife's theory is that it had something to do with the constalation activity last night. Apparently some rare combination of a "full snow moon, lunar eclipse and the comet they call 45P." Supposedly the comet made a close approach. 

**whispering**...pssst....personally I think Mattsfishin had something to do with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Deer are very good swimmers. I have seen many swim across the river or creeks.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice report "BIG A " for effort. I know it's only a short matter of time and we all be on them.Well I really hope so.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> My wife's theory is that it had something to do with the constalation activity last night. Apparently some rare combination of a "full snow moon, lunar eclipse and the comet they call 45P." Supposedly the comet made a close approach.
> 
> **whispering**...pssst....personally I think Mattsfishin had something to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't bring me in on this one. I have taught you well and been generous to you and your family. Time to swim on your on now. LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

2/11/16
Tried the river and lake this wind is making it tough, pulled in a 2lbs blue at least I didn't get skunked. It was his lucky day sent him back home. I never just keep one eater just bad luck. I let every one at work know when the wing lets up I am gone.. I was still on the water and enjoyed the day. Be safe 2cats.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah you armed me well Matt. They just weren't ready that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Was able to stop at 980 bridge for a little while Friday on our way to trinity same scenario seen a lot of boats patrolling the river all looking desperate for a bite, seen baitfish get pushed to the surface several times in just a few minutes but yet no action. It's gotta bust loose any second now maybe Whitebassfisher is onto something with the rain, well will find out soon thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I just found this in my truck and had to share it. My son wrote me a letter on our way home from fishing...









Man that's something right there. Such a great son.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep that one, my little girl is into writing her name on everything and prefers a sharpie as her writing instrument.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> I just found this in my truck and had to share it. My son wrote me a letter on our way home from fishing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome Dan!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

